# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Fraza Dashurie!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Puthjet jane fjale qe nuk genjejne kurre!

Cfare eshte tjeter nje puthje: Vec nje apostrofe e kuqe mes fjaleve TE DUA!

Mund te harrohet fytyra e te dashurit por asnjehre puthja e tij!

Te duash eshte te zgjedhesh, te puthesh eshte sigla e zgjedhjes!

Puthje te njejta nuk ekzistojne, cdo puthje ka shijen e vet!

Nje puthje krijon nje histori te bukur dashurie, por poezia eben te pafund!

Jane te embla fjalet e tua por jane me te embla puthjet qe i vodha buzeve te tua!

E cfare eshte nje puthje? Nje sekret i thene ne goje, nje cast te pafund qe ka feshferimen e nje blete midis luleve.

Eshte me e lehte te japesh nje puthje se sa ta harrosh ate.

Qetesia e nje puthje vlen me shume se 1000 fjale.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

E shkruajta te dua ne rere, e fshine dallget, e shkruajta ne qiell, e fshine rete, e shkruajta ne zemer, do mbetet perjete. 

5 petale formojne nje lule, 5 gishta formojne nje dore, 5 shkronja formojne TE DUA! 

Me dashuro, me nje dashuri te zjarrte si deshira per te jetuar e per te vdekur; me dashuro me nje dashuri te embel si lenda qe nderton endrrat: eshte gjithcka qe kerkoj ti! 

Te dua, pa ditur si, kur dhe nga! Te dua pa paragjykime dhe mendjemadhesi. Keshtu te dua, sepse nuk mundem te te dua ndryshe! 

Midis endrres dhe realitetit nuk ka asnje ndryshim, sepse ti di te besh realitet gjithcka qe kam enderruar! 

Jam nje pike vese ne mengjesin pranverore, Do rreshqas po me mbajte ne dore, Po me le ne diell, do avullohem, do tres, E me lejo te lutem ne zemren tende te jetoj, te mbes. 

Shkronjat fillojne me ABC  Numrat fillojne me 123  Notat fillojne me DO RE MI  Dashuria fillon me UNE edhe me TI!!!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ti, nuk je e bukur sa te tjeret sepse te tjeret nuk diten te shohin pertej...ne embelsine tende te pafund!!! TE DUA SHUME SHPIRT.

Me mire te humbesh jeten per urrejtje, se sa te largosh vdekjen ne pritje te dashurise tende! 

Pash nje lule dhe mendova: erdhi pranvera...Pash shiun dhe mendova: Dikush atje lart po qan...Pash trishtimin ne syte e nje femije dhe mendova: Ndoshta ka nevoje per ngrohtesi...Dhe me vone te pash ty dhe ne fund e kuptova se kam akoma nje arsye per te jetuar.

Edhe zogjte e qiellit ndaluan, kur...pane syte e tu...dhe, ne nje hapesire pezull ne kohe...harruan te fluturojne!

Nese do ta dije sa shume te dua do te ulje syte qe te mos shihje sa me ben te vuaj.

U semura nga zemra dhe duhet te beja nje operacion te veshtire  vetem pas shume kohe munda te dal nga spitali dhe te shkoja tek dashuria ime e vetme! Hyra ne shtepine e tij. Pash ne te gjitha dhomat por nuk e gjeta ne asnje vend...hyra ne dhomen e tij dhe mbi komodine gjeta nje bilete ne te cilen shkruhej: JAM I GEZUAR QE ZEMRA IME ESHTE BRENDA TEJE!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Burri fillon duke dashur dashurine dhe mbaron duke dashur nje grua.

Do ta dish sa e madhe eshte dashuria ime? Numero dallget.

Dashuria eshte debulesa me fisnike e shpirtit.

Do desha te isha nje pike loti, qe te lindja nga syte e tu, te rreshkisja ne fytyren tende dhe te vdisja ne kraharorin tend.

Nese cdo here qe mendoj per ty, do te binte nje yll, qielli do te vdiste nga vetmia.

Mos ia mbyll kurre buzet atij te qe i ke hapur zemren.

Te dua..nuk e di si, as prej sa, as prej nga...Te dua pa probleme dhe krenari; te dua ne nje menyre qe vetem une mund ta konceptoj.

Te pres jashte botes...aty ku realiteti behet magji...te pres aty ku urrejtja behet dashuri...ku lotet kthehen ne rreze dielli...te pres aty ku le krenarine pergjithmone...te pres aty ku zemra ime sdo te vuaj me!

----------


## selina_21

Shume te bukura jane .

Bravo Shpirt Njeriu .





===  :Lulja3:  ===

----------


## ATMAN

Ti, nuk je e bukur sa te tjeret sepse te tjeret nuk diten te shohin pertej...ne embelsine tende te pafund!!! TE DUA SHUME SHPIRT.

Me mire te humbesh jeten per urrejtje, se sa te largosh vdekjen ne pritje te dashurise tende! 

Pash nje lule dhe mendova: erdhi pranvera...Pash shiun dhe mendova: Dikush atje lart po qan...Pash trishtimin ne syte e nje femije dhe mendova: Ndoshta ka nevoje per ngrohtesi...Dhe me vone te pash ty dhe ne fund e kuptova se kam akoma nje arsye per te jetuar.

Edhe zogjte e qiellit ndaluan, kur...pane syte e tu...dhe, ne nje hapesire pezull ne kohe...harruan te fluturojne!

Nese do ta dije sa shume te dua do te ulje syte qe te mos shihje sa me ben te vuaj.

U semura nga zemra dhe duhet te beja nje operacion te veshtire  vetem pas shume kohe munda te dal nga spitali dhe te shkoja tek dashuria ime e vetme! Hyra ne shtepine e saj. Pash ne te gjitha dhomat por nuk e gjeta ne asnje vend...hyra ne dhomen e saj dhe mbi komodine gjeta nje bilete ne te cilen shkruhej: JAM E GEZUAR QE ZEMRA IME ESHTE BRENDA TEJE!

----------


## ATMAN

Largesia eshte armiku i vertete i te dashuruarve...por eshte dhe ajo qe me shume nga te gjithe na ben te ditur se sa duhemi...

Nje dite i dashuri im me pyeti nqs e dija cdo te thoshte melankoli? Dhe une iu pergjigja: " eshte personi qe me ben shoqeri kur nuk je ti afer meje "

Pash ne qiell qe mungonte nje yll, u ktheva mbrapa dhe te pash ty.

Nese nje dite do te me thuash "nuk te dua me", nuk do te te detyroj te me duash, por do te jem i lumtur qe kam jetuar me ty gezime dhe dhimbje. Nese do te shohesh nje pike loti ne fytyren time, nuk do te jete dhimbje por kujtimi i dashurise sone.

Si hena je i bukur, je i mrekullueshem, je i vetem. Si hena ndricon me pranine tende gjithcka qe  rrethon. Si hena do te shihja per ore e ore bukurine tende deri sa te zhdukej pertej boshllikut dhe te prisja deri sa te shfaqesh serisht, te imagjinoj afer meje, me driten e syve te tu qe ndricojne te mite, por je kaq larg, pothuajse i paarritshem.

Qesh me gervishjet e dashurise, ai qe nuk ka provuar asnjehere nje plage te saj.

Po fle...te shoh, me deshiren tende per te bere shaka, buzeqeshjen tende tek buzet e tua...kthehesh drejt meje...me qesh..me perkedhel fytyren..isha ne zemren tende, nuk mund ta besoja!!! Nje susurime me zgjoi dhe me beri te ditur se ishte thjesht nje enderr, me zemren te mbushur gjithe dashuri perqafoj jastekun fort duke shpresuar te kthehem serish tek ajo enderr...duke shpresuar qe nje dite te behet realitet.

----------


## ATMAN

Me duaj per ate qe jam ne te vertete, per momentet e mia te cmendurise per, diskutimet e mia shume serioze, me duaj per sinqeritetin tim, per oren time, me duaj kur te provokoj, por mbi te gjitha me duaj sepse te dua edhe une!

Nje person nuk eshte i rendesishem se sa hapesire ze ne zemren tende, por per boshllekun qe ze kur nuk eshte me.

Ndonjehere endrrat behen realitet, por me ty, realiteti u be nje enderr.

Buzet tona pasionante u bashkuan me to u bashkuan dhe zemrat tona te pafajshme. lotet na rrodhen se gjetem njeri-tjetrin.

Nese ti nuk do te kishe emer, do te te therrisja Dashuri, dhe nese dashuria nuk do te kishte emer do ta therrisja me emrin tend.

Nese do te zbuloja rrugen per tek zemra jote, do te fshija cdo gjurme per te shmangur kedo qe mund te me ndiqte pas.

Do te mesohem me mosqenien tende, do t'u them njerezve qe "ishte fati", do te dije te shtirem e lumtur....kushedi ne do te jem ne gjendje t'i them zemres sime qe mbaroi!

----------


## ATMAN

Shpirt, cdo minute me ty eshte jete e vertete, cdo minute pa ty eshte shprese per te jetuar.

Duaj nese do te te duan, jeto nese do te te duan, qaj nese do te te duan, shume gjerat behen qe te na duan...por ne fund te fundit mikesha jote me e mire mbetet Vetmia!

Nese do te me gjuash ne zemer..shikoje mire shenjestren, aty je ti!

Do te pershkoj mijra bote pa gjetur kurre nje hije qe te ngjan.

Leri buzet e mira te takojne te tuat, syte tane sapo u takuan.

Do desha te isha nje pike loti qe te lindja ne syte e tu... te jetoja ne faqet e tua dhe te vdisja ne buzet e tua.

Ne fund te fundit nuk vlen te shpikesh "te pamunduren"...e lehte per t'u thene, e veshtire per t'u bere...kjo gje e komplikuar quhet DASHURI!

----------


## ATMAN

Shpirti ushqehet me dashuri ashtu sikurse flauti me fryme; jeton prej tingullit flauti, jeton prej dashurise zemra.

Kur me dhe dashurine zbulova jeten, kur te dhashe veten time zbulova lumturine.

Dashuria plotesohet kur dy shpirtra bashkohen ne nje frymemarrje te vetme.

Qesh me shenjat e dashurise ai qe nuk ka provuar kurre nje plage.

Sa te cmuar jane syte e tu pas gjithe kesaj qe kam pare. Sa e varfer eshte gjithcka qe shoh kur shoh syte e tu.

Nese dikush te sheh me lote ne sy, duaje sepse ka frike se mos te humbet.

Kur te vije furtuna, dil nga shtepia...dhe leri pikat qe bien te te prekin...jane puthjet e dashurise qe prej shume kohesh kam dashur te t'i jap.

----------


## ATMAN

Burri fillon duke dashur dashurine dhe mbaron duke dashur nje grua.

Do ta dish sa e madhe eshte dashuria ime? Numero dallget.

Dashuria eshte debulesa me fisnike e shpirtit.

Do desha te isha nje pike loti, qe te lindja nga syte e tu, te rreshkisja ne fytyren tende dhe te vdisja ne kraharorin tend.

Nese cdo here qe mendoj per ty, do te binte nje yll, qielli do te vdiste nga vetmia.

Mos ia mbyll kurre buzet atij te qe i ke hapur zemren.

Te dua..nuk e di si, as prej sa, as prej nga...Te dua pa probleme dhe krenari; te dua ne nje menyre qe vetem une mund ta konceptoj.

Te pres jashte botes...aty ku realiteti behet magji...te pres aty ku urrejtja behet dashuri...ku lotet kthehen ne rreze dielli...te pres aty ku le krenarine pergjithmone...te pres aty ku zemra ime sdo te vuaj me!

----------


## ATMAN

Nese eshte e bere me dashuri, asgje nuk eshte mekat.

Dashuria e vertete eshte kur zemra dhe mendja jote thone te njejten gje.

Pasuria nuk te jep dashuri, por dashuria na ben te pasur.

Je fjala qe vjen me pas. Je zeri qe i jep force gjithe mendimeve te mia.

Nese dashuria do te kishte ze, zemra ime do te kendonte perjete.

Emocionet e dashurise jane ethe te shpirtit, kur te shoh vdes nga te ftohtet..brrr

Mora nje trendafil dhe per te mos e lenduar e vendosa ne zemren time.Tani ta dhuroj ty qe je dashuria ime e pafund.

Shpirt nuk je i bukur per te tjeret, sepse te tjeret nuk diten te shohin pertej embelsise tende.

----------


## ATMAN

Me duart e mia do te desha te te coja ne parajse, por kur te shoh, je ti qe me sjell parajsen ne mendje.

Eshte e veshtire t'u thuash njerezve qe do "Te dua", kur e di qe keto fjale mund te te bejne ta humbesh pergjithmone.

Ajo qe behet per dashurine eshte pertej te mires dhe te keqes.

Do desha te shkrihesha ne trupin tend, si bore ne diell, per te reshkitur embelsisht pergjate shpatullave te tua dhe per t'u zhdukur vetem pasi te te kem peshperitur sa shume te dua.

Qe kur buzet e mia butesisht takuan te tuat...cdo moment gri u ndricua me gezim, fale rrezeve te dashurise nga zemra jote per mua.

Syte e tu si te nje  maceje jane per mua nje gervishtje ne zemer.

Momentet e bukura nuk i ndjen kur i jeton, por vetem kur i kujton me nostalgji...

----------


## ATMAN

Kam besuar se kam dashur shume persona...por vetem tani qe te humba kuptova qe je njeriu qe vertet dua .....je ti.....  Te dua!

Nese do te me duhet te zgjidhja mes teje dhe jetes time do te te zgjidhja ty, sepse je ti jeta ime.

Do te desha te shija me ty, lindjen e nje dite te re dhe ta jetoja ne krahet e tu vazhdimin e saj...

Gjeja e fundit qe kujtoj eshte imazhi yt me ate te kapur prej dore qe dilnit nga jeta ime....pas kesaj...asgje...

Vetem UNE dhe TI do te mund te qendrojme perjete dhe te shihemi ne sy ne heshtje, sepse dashuria jone shkon pertej cdo fjale.

Shpesh deti flet me fjale te largeta, thote gjera qe askush si di, vetem kush di te degjoje mund te kuptoje, por ti degjo zemren time do te te thote: TE DUA ....TE DUA PERJETESISHT!

Nese per boten nuk je askushi, ta dish se per mua je gjithe bota...

----------


## ATMAN

Bletet me kane zili, sepse je ti mjalti me i embel per mua...

Mos e fshij embelsine tende, sepse te jesh e ndjeshme nuk do te thote te jesh e 'dobet' por te kesh nje zemer qe rreh me fort se te tjeret.

Po te isha kotelja jote nuk do te lodhesha kurre te kerkoja qe te me perkedhelje...muah!

Ajo qe behet per hir te dashurise eshte pertej te mires dhe se keqes.

Nese do te shkruaj emrin tend ne rere deti nuk do te guxoje kurre ta fshije, nese do te shkruaj emrin tend ne qiell rete nuk do te guxojne kurre ta mbulojne...asgje nuk eshte aq e forte sa te fshije bukurine tende...te dua!

Nqs dashuria do te kishte ze.......zemra ime do te kendonte cdo minute per ty.....emrin tend!

Ne qiell dikur jetonte nje engjell, ishte kaq i bukur dhe i embel saqe ziliqaret e rrezuan poshte ne toke.........U VRAVE ZEMER?

----------


## ATMAN

Dashuria eshte si nje zjarr qe te djeg brenda. KUJDES!!! Mos e shuaj kurre!

Pres cdo mbremje te te gjej dhe me pas te shoh te shnderrish ne mes te miliarda yjeve sepse ti je ylli me i bukur qe ndricon ne zemren time.

Jam si hena. Ndricohem nga dielli i buzeqeshjes tende. Si hena kaloj netet duke pare yjet, tani qesh, tani qaj.Jam hena. Pasqyre emocionesh.

Mos ndalo duke kerkuar ate qe do...mund te perfundosh  duke dashur ate qe gjen.

Thone qe pas reve eshte nje engjell shume i bukur, qe kur te njoha ty, kuptova pse qielli eshte gjithmone pa re.

Nese te gjitha lulet do te ishin njesoj, nuk do te kisha me deshire ti shihja. Nese te gjitha vajzat do te ishin si ty nuk do te lodhesha kurre duke i pare.

I tha dashuria miqesise: pse ekziston ti kur jam une? Miqesia u pergjigj: Per te mbushur me nje buzeqeshje atje ku ti le lot.

Kur linde ti binte shi...nuk ishte uje, ishin engjejt qe qanin sepse kishin humbur yllin e tyre me te bukur.

----------


## Mesnata

Shpirti Njeriu e arun, ajj jaaa jaa ju lumt, u fundosa e tëra në këto fraza dashurie! Shumë më pëlqyen :buzeqeshje: 




Nuk kam frikë se ty të kërkoj


Dy brigje po deti në mes

Unë jam një kopje e Penelopës, po kam frikë se ti kurrë s'do jesh Odiseu imë. Të pres megjithatë në Itakën tonë

----------


## vodafone_1

shume te bukura, me mallengjyet

----------


## MAtilda_sexy

po pse o Zemer je kaq i parritshem 
pse cdo nate ne enderr te imagjinoj
dhe cdo dite me tjetren te shikoj...



Ahh ..... O zemra ime se kupton qe vetem per ty mendoj
dhe kur dikush me flet nuk e kuptoj 
mendja ime dhe shpirti im po vyshken si nje lule e vjeter
nga dashuria ime per ty
po ti me thua " me harro" pse fati im i keq na largoi
na largoi nga mundesia per te bashkuar nga mundesia per te jetuar.



Per se e braktise buzen qe vetemm ty te qeshi? 
Per se e braktise zemren qe vetem ty te deshi?
Per se e mbushe me lot syrin tim?
te lutem me thauj per se e braktise kete Dashuri??



E di qe ti per mua ske dashuri 
por un per ty jam bere gjysem njeri.




Jeten time do e mbyll me dhimbje dhe me brenga
kurre mos me harro ke qene gjithmone ne zemren time.



Pa ty vec nata flet me mua
 pa ty as jeten nuk e dua
pa ty kjo zemer esht e ngrire 
si do te me te thuash Lamtumire.undefined

----------


## ATMAN

Dashuri eshte kur koha transformohet ne kujtese dhe ben te pranishme nje te kalur plot shprese.

Nqs do te jesh i lumtur per nje cast, Rebelohu! Nqs do te jesh i lumtur per gjithe jeten, Fal!

Largesi eshte per dashurine ashtu si era eshte per zjarrin. Shuan ate te voglin por ushqen ate te madhin.

Do te kuptosh rendesine e nje buzeqeshje vetem kur te te dhurohet nje e tille!
Dashuria eshte nje moment gezimi te thelle e ndjekur nga nje det plot me trishtim absurd!

Nqs enderron vetem, eshte thjesht nje enderr, nqs enderron cift, eshte realitet qe fillon.

Nje fjale na liron nga te gjitha peshat dhe dhimbjet e jetes, ajo fjale eshte DASHURI

Te mos duash nga frika se mos vuan eshte si te mos lindesh nga frika per te jetuar.

Dashuri! Ja nje volum ne fjale, nje oqean ne nje pike loti, nje turbullire ne nje qeshje, nje mijevjecar ne nje sekonde.

i gjeti dhe i pregatiti per ju 
niko vreshti dhe qerim llalla

----------

